# [gelöst] Kde4: Automatischer Mount funktioniert nicht

## EOF

Ich kann usb stick, sdkarten usw in der shell problemlos mounten. 

Nur kde 4 macht probleme. Usb stick und alles wird erkannt, aber

nicht gemountet. Dolphin wird geöffnet, leider im home verzeichnis.

Auf den speichermedienbereich kann ich damit nicht zugreifen.

Hal und dbus laufen und der user ist in der plug-dev gruppe.

In fstab stehen keine der geräte, ausser die interne festplatte.

Was kann ich noch falsch gemacht haben?

----------

## CaptainHero

Fehlende Berechtigung?

Erscheint im Dolphin in der Statusleiste eine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## hurra

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Irgendwo im Forum gibts auch nen englischen Thread dazu.

E:

2.6.31-gentoo-r2

dbus-1.3.0-r1

hal-0.5.13-r2

kdelibs-4.3.3

bin in der gruppe plugdev: 1003(plugdev)

----------

## EOF

War ein Rechteproblem. Siehe

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Permission_Denied

zur Lösung. Da war tatächlich eine Fehlermeldung in Dolphin  :Smile: .

----------

